# Eleaf iStick Pico - Firmware v1.01



## yobbo

Bought this little device, 3 weeks back for my wife, it's a seriously impressive little device, was kinda bored right now at the office, and popped onto the website, which I hadn't visited since looking up for my wives device... well they have just released a new firmware for all those interested.

http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-pico-kit-firmware-upgradeable/

Enjoy 


Extract from the "New Firmware V1.01" document from the site.



1. New interface for VW mode:

The new interface for VW mode displays resistance of coil, wattage setting and battery bar more clearly, allowing you to have a check easily by a simple glance.


2. Smart mode:

The Smart mode will save one output power setting for each resistance value and can totally save ten groups of such profiles. Once you change the output power setting for a resistance, it will re-save the changed setting automatically. When the Smart mode has already remembered ten profiles and you want to add another new resistance, the first saved profile will be deleted.


3. Custom logo:

You can download or make logos to your preference and put the favorite one in the mod. The logo should be single color picture in the format of bmp with limited 96*16 pixel.


Steps on how to put logo in the mod:

a. Open the picture you chose with Paint, edit it to be a single color picture of 96*16 pixel, and save it in format of bmp.

b. Download the file on our website, plug the mod in with USB cable, and double click the EleafUpdate.exe.

c. Click “LOGO” and open the picture you saved, finally the custom logo is successfully put in the mod.

d. Press the fire button twice in quick succession when the mod is powered on to enter logo on/off interface and press up or down button one time to turn on or off logo.

e. When you turn on logo and the mod enters standby mode, the logo appears on the screen till the mod goes to sleep mode.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Ah, thank you. Now to stealth upgrade HRH's Pico and slip in a silly logo!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## PsyCLown

I noticed last night there was a new firmware and did the upgrade.

Nothing great, you are not able to view the volts anymore with the new firmware.
Looks a bit different, same vaping experience though


----------



## mildly.inked

My PC doesn't pick up my Pico at all for some reason... I have tried different cables, USB ports, Pico on, Pico off, battery in, battery out. Nothing. The Eleaf software simply shows "Device name: None device".

Anyone else tried the update yet? Any issues with the Pico being detected?


----------



## Kalashnikov

So its basically the vtc mini update??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mildly.inked

Ok came right, the download contains two zip files - V 1.00 and V 1.01. I was trying the 1.01 but when I opened the V 1.0's updater.exe I could just navigate to the V 1.01 bin file and update it. Had to do it twice, the first time bricked my Pico (wouldn't switch on or show charging, was completely blank) so just ran it again and it worked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

mildly.inked said:


> Ok came right, the download contains two zip files - V 1.00 and V 1.01. I was trying the 1.01 but when I opened the V 1.0's updater.exe I could just navigate to the V 1.01 bin file and update it. Had to do it twice, the first time bricked my Pico (wouldn't switch on or show charging, was completely blank) so just ran it again and it worked.


Wow, that is kinda scary. Glad you're able to just re-flash it and that fixes it.

I had my Pico on when I connected it to my PC, had no issues at all. Windows detected a new device, installed drivers and then v1.01 exe opened up without hassles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mildly.inked

PsyCLown said:


> Wow, that is kinda scary. Glad you're able to just re-flash it and that fixes it.
> 
> I had my Pico on when I connected it to my PC, had no issues at all. Windows detected a new device, installed drivers and then v1.01 exe opened up without hassles.


Weird, I struggled a bit but got it in the end at least. 

I wasn't to worried when it was dead because the exact same thing happened when I flashed my old VTC mini (that time I stressed) so I knew I could just flash it again and it would be ok... luckily! If I had killed it I would be busy ordering another one right now, I Love my Pico!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modulas

Sweet!
I checked their website daily for the first while after buying my Pico, but eventually gave up on seeing any updates so soon for such a new device.

Will be updating mine this evening then.


----------



## therazia

Upgradable firmware adds such value to a product. Like the VTC which now has flappy birds


----------



## Modulas

Was hoping for a few extra watts, but some cosmetic changes are okay too.


----------



## PsyCLown

Modulas said:


> Was hoping for a few extra watts, but some cosmetic changes are okay too.


It would be nice, however, vaping at 75W kills my battery!! 

I wouldn't mind updated Temp Control algorithms or similar.


----------



## Modulas

It works! 

After you let go of the button it stays on the normal status screen for about 5 seconds and then switches to this one. Stays like this for the rest of the usual time out period and then goes out.

This just got me thinking...I don't really like the long display time out anyway - If I choose a plain black image as my logo, I would in effect create a 5 second screen time out of my own!
Gonna go try that now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206

Modulas said:


> It works!
> 
> After you let go of the button it stays on the normal status screen for about 5 seconds and then switches to this one. Stays like this for the rest of the usual time out period and then goes out.
> 
> This just got me thinking...I don't really like the long display time out anyway - If I choose a plain black image as my logo, I would in effect create a 5 second screen time out of my own!
> Gonna go try that now.








Mines also working   

@Modulas what tank you have on your pico? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepest

Logo Updated !






Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape0206

What tank you got on your pico @Idrees

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Idrees

@Vape0206 this one is a subtank mini. I rotate between this and a goblin mini


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Oh okay.. Im looking for a decent rta at the moment coz i wanne get into coil building.. Bit something thats not too tall for the pico

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Vape0206 said:


> Oh okay.. Im looking for a decent rta at the moment coz i wanne get into coil building.. Bit something thats not too tall for the pico
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



You might consider the Avocado 22mm. Way shorter than the Melo III Mini tank for an overall compact combo. Have two 22's and three 24's and love them... so I'm prejudice.


----------



## Vape0206

Spydro said:


> You might consider the Avocado 22mm. Way shorter than the Melo III Mini tank for an overall compact combo. Have two 22's and three 24's and love them... so I'm prejudice.


Thanx for the advice. Hows the avo regarding leaking and building? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown

Spydro said:


> You might consider the Avocado 22mm. Way shorter than the Melo III Mini tank for an overall compact combo. Have two 22's and three 24's and love them... so I'm prejudice.


The 24 doesn't fit on the Pico though, right? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

PsyCLown said:


> The 24 doesn't fit on the Pico though, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Nope only 22mm attys

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Vape0206 said:


> Thanx for the advice. Hows the avo regarding leaking and building?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



I get no leaks at all... has a Velocity type build deck, as easy as it gets to build single or dual coils on, and has chamber reducers for single builds.


----------



## Spydro

PsyCLown said:


> The 24 doesn't fit on the Pico though, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



The battery cap prevents mounting an Avo 24 on the Pico.


----------



## Vape0206

Spydro said:


> I get no leaks at all... has a Velocity type build deck, as easy as it gets to build single or dual coils on, and has chamber reducers for single builds.


I think i need to get me one.. A black one will look awesome on my pico


Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Vape0206 said:


> I think i need to get me one.. A black one will look awesome on my pico
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Only black 22mm Avocado's I've seen for sale on this side of the pond are clones.


----------



## Vape0206

Spydro said:


> Only black 22mm Avocado's I've seen for sale on this side of the pond are clones.


That sucks.. Well the colours not a big issue

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Vape0206 said:


> That sucks.. Well the colours not a big issue
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



The SS authentic comes with both SS and a big bore Black Delrin DT.


----------



## BumbleBee

@Vape0206 consider the Serpent Mini, compact single coil RTA.


----------



## Modulas

Vape0206 - Its a Vaporesso Gemini

I can't quite figure out how the Smart mode works. When in this mode, it seems like you can only change the wattage in whole numbers and you lose the fine adjustment that's available in normal wattage mode? Kinda defeats the purpose - if all you gain is the ability to save your wattage settings between different tanks. 
If that is the case, I would rather stay on normal wattage mode and just manually adjust between tanks.

(The black logo trick works perfectly by the way.)


----------



## Vape0206

BumbleBee said:


> @Vape0206 consider the Serpent Mini, compact single coil RTA.


Ive heard good things about the serpent mini.. But the reason im leaning towards the avo is because i can dual coil or single coil.. Im a newbie to building so im eventually going to wanne try dual coil

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Vape0206 said:


> Ive heard good things about the serpent mini.. But the reason im leaning towards the avo is because i can dual coil or single coil.. Im a newbie to building so im eventually going to wanne try dual coil
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


You can't go wrong with the avo, I have the 24 and loving it so far. But it's not something I use all the time, it's a bit heavy on juice.


----------



## Vape0206

On the topic of juice consumption.. Does it depend on the type of coil you using? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Modulas

The Gemini is a dual coil, and to be honest, the Pico is a bit too weak for it.
Or rather - it drains the battery quicker because of the high wattage I have to use on it (40w-45w).

My other tank is a OBS Ace, which is a single coil (velocity style as well) and works really well on the Pico. Usual wattage is 18-25.
Its not too tall either.


----------



## Nailedit77

Vape0206 said:


> Oh okay.. Im looking for a decent rta at the moment coz i wanne get into coil building.. Bit something thats not too tall for the pico
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Moonshot looks insane on pico, but bat dont last very long on 50w +


----------

